# I'm the new guy.......



## Blaze (Aug 1, 2009)

Hello there everyone , found the site during a search , read it for a few weeks and joined tonight.
I mod a few other atv/motorcycle forums on the net.
I work as an electronics Tech and also work at a dealer ship part time , we sell and repair , Yamaha , polaris and canAm.
I live in Central northern NY , near canada , its called Tug hill , we have lots of riding and lots of mud , I been from Ny to Fl to Cali on rides but mostly ride Tug hill and the Pocono mountains.
My current favorite ride is my Kawai brute force 750 , altough it only has 237 miles I plan to ride & mud alot the rest of the year , I just got into mudding last year as Im a neat freak and have to keep everything clean at all times , before that I rode mostly sport bikes for the past 20+ years and race 300 foot drags with a big bore raptor.
Hope to meet some of yall soon....Peace Blaze. :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

welcome to the forum!! post of some pictures of that beast 750!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Dammit man, from NY to California? That IS one helluva ride! JK

Welcome to the site. Give us some pics of that Brute.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

*Welcome to the site! Great info to be found around here. Post some pics of those rides!*


----------



## Blaze (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey thanks for the welcome guys , I got a few pics and maybe a few vids as well.



This was me at the biginning of the 07 season with my Raptor


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

welcome, nice bikes


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Welcome,.... Nice Brute


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

Good to see another one from NY on here.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the videos. Welcome to MIMB


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Welcome to MIMB. :rockn:bikes.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Your post sounds a lot like me and my toys. I went to school for electronics, now in PA working so in the NE, ride a brute 750 and used to race a raptor. Here are a few pics of it. I wish I still had my computer, but Hurricane Katrina has that somewhere, I had better and newer pictures. When I sold it, it had a billet flame front bumper, Holehots on Douglas rims, GYTR Carbon fiber headlight guards, 686 12:1 JE, with Stage 2 Hotcams with springs....I could go on and on....I miss that bike.
http://forums.atvconnection.com/picture.php?albumid=2524&pictureid=13089
http://forums.atvconnection.com/picture.php?albumid=2524&pictureid=13091


----------



## Blaze (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks alot guys for the comments.



<HR>

1bigforeman<SCRIPT type=text/javascript> vbmenu_register("postmenu_34782", true); </SCRIPT> : wow that does sound just like me ..LOL
sweet raptor you had there , I like them in black.


----------

